# Ttop,s Towers, Leaning Posts, Bow Rails



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

A quick introduction for my new company. Emerald Coast Fabricators. I will specialize in ttops, towers, leaning posts,and most other marine metals.









Above is a ttop I just completed. I was trained by the best fabricator in the area and have been working with him for the past 12 years.


Please call me on my cell phone at 850 554 9365 if you have any needs.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'm looking to have a leaning post built. Would like a permanent backrest and 4-5 rocket launchers. Roughly 3' wide. I'd love an estimate, PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*Leaning post*

I can make you the frame only for around $650. You can take it to Island Quest Canvas and have the cushions made. They are at Pelicans Pearch Marine off Barancas Ave.










It will look like this one only without the cushions

Call me at 850 554 9365 if I can help you.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*Leaning Post*









This is another style leaning post i can fabricate.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Leaning post frames $250*

Got a bunch of left over leg sets. I will weld them together at what ever width you need!!! All you will need to do is supply a cushion
and fasten to your boat. Cash and carry only $250.


----------

